# gear ratio



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

hi every one ,
i have a question , what is the meanning of a gear ratio ? . i hope you can answer me .
thanks


----------



## bellco (Oct 31, 2011)

HI,gear ratio the difference of speed of input shaft to output of driven example 4:1 diff ratio means input shaft turns 4 times faster than the wheels.This also happens in the gearbox as the input shaft is set to engine RPM and the tail shaft speed changes due to gear ratio's thru the different gear shift


----------



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you for the info.


----------

